# How big do you think he will get?



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi! This is a dog that we're looking to foster. He's part lab, part mastiff. His father is a purebred fawn English mastiff (150 pounds) and his mother is a black lab (60 pounds).

Given the photographs below of him (Lewis) and his brother (Clark), what would be your guesstimates on how large he will be? I know it's impossible to tell. However, I do think he's lankier than his brother -- I'm hoping that he's not a HUGE! MASSIVE! DOG!. What are your thoughts? 

Note that they're just over 10 weeks in the photographs below.

*Lewis:*















*His brother, Clark:*















*Lewis (Left), Clark (Right):*


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I have no idea if this pertains to large breeds, but with small breeds a rough estimate is to double the 12 week weight? But yeah honestly not experienced with large breeds to know if this works at all! LOL. Also with them being mixed, it's hard to say.
They are adorable.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

When I was young, I had a dog that was 1/2 foxhound, 1/2 Mastiff and he was 66 lb. at 6 months! He was stolen shortly thereafter, so I unfortunately have no idea how big he eventually got.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

The paws are usually a good indicator. From what I can see on the picture I don't think he'll be much bigger than a lab. His brother might be a bit bigger.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What is their weight at this age? A Great Dane puppy would be roughly 25-30lbs at that age.

Doubling 12 week weight isn't accurate for bigger dogs. :tongue: Shows how little I know about small dogs though... I never heard of that trick!!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Cuties! Although I would never get anything with a English Mastiff mix, these pups are pretty adorable


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I also am not too knowledgeable of little dogs! I had no idea you could indicate their size like that -- interesting.

Aliana: I thought the paws were a nice indicator, too -- I was hoping someone else would notice that. One of the reasons we chose Lewis over Clark is because of this. Clark "appears" to have more of the Mastiff face/build, too.

Felix: I've never, ever known anyone with a Mastiff, although my mother has commented that they're not always the brightest bulbs on the tree. However, I really love lab mixes. I was very surprised with our current dog and her mix of vizsla (a risk, too -- I'd never had a vizsla). It's been nothing but wonderful. I wouldn't have ever thought I'd be looking at a Mastiff mix, either, though. 

Edit: I attached a picture of Quinn at 12 weeks for reference. I decided against including it, but now I don't know how to remove it -- so here's a little cuteness for your day!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Grey said:


> I also am not too knowledgeable of little dogs! I had no idea you could indicate their size like that -- interesting.
> 
> Aliana: I thought the paws were a nice indicator, too -- I was hoping someone else would notice that. One of the reasons we chose Lewis over Clark is because of this. Clark "appears" to have more of the Mastiff face/build, too.
> 
> ...



Beautiful puppy!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I heard its not the paw you want to look at but the metacarpals, most dogs legs thin out as they grow into adulthood, but if you look at some large breed puppy pics you will see their metacarpals are huge big round knobs in their legs..But that's of course another, he said she said thing who knows if its true.

From the puppy pics I would say 60-65lbs but you just really never know.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Your little Lewis may surprise you...with a father @ 150 pounds, there is a good chance he may come close to 90 pounds +...

I do have a mastiff (not English), and he was about 20 pounds at 10 weeks. So, I agree with CorgiPaws-- do you have a weight for him now? That might be helpful.

Remember that mastiffs don't fully mature until age 3; they take a while to reach their adult height/weight... this may or may not apply to Lewis. May last dog was a Lab, and he reached top height and weight around 18 months or so. My mastiff now is 20 months and still growing!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

We brought him home! He's getting neutered on the 14th, so this will give us plenty of time with him. Quinn's tail has not stopped wagging and he's already pooped for me outside.

According to my scale, he's 20 pounds.

Do you think his face looks more lab-like than your Mastiff when he was a puppy? Wondering if you think he'll get the wrinkles and jowl like a Mastiff has.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Getting neutered the 14th?! God, that sounds pretty young to get a dog neutered... (correct me if I am wrong but isn't he just over 3 months????) Personally, I wouldn't neuter a dog at all as there are no reasons to do so, but I definitely would not get a dog neutered until they stopped growing, at around 2 years. Don't mean to come across as rude or anything but that just sounds so young and I would think twice!!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd prefer later, too -- but it's the rescue's decision, not mine. He's not even three months old yet. 2 months, 18 days!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay then, that's understandable. I guess you don't really have a choice then, hey? Congrats on fostering! It is such a rewarding experience 

Charlie was around 20lbs at that age too, and she topped out at 50. But she's very slim, both those breeds are pretty broad, my best guess would be around 70lbs since he looks more lab than mastiff.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, not much of a choice! Thanks.  He's really well-behaved and already goes to the back door for the bathroom after watching Quinn. While his paws are bigger than I thought originally, he is definitely more slender than I thought. I'll update if we decide to keep him. 

Thanks for all of your feedback!


----------

